# Community Logos Poll



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

1)


2)


3 )


4 )


5 )


6 )


7 )


8 )


9)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

Please ignore the ones that are in the attached block. If I am missing any that you think should be there, let me know. We can create another poll for round 2 after this one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (23/9/14)

Do we go left to right for numbers?
Edit: Okidoki. sorry.


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

Refresh you will see the numbers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/9/14)

whats wrong with the current one?


----------



## Alex (23/9/14)

I prefer the current one.


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

Nothing wrong with it just thought we could see if there was a option to improve. I personally think we should go for ecf styled logo *hint hint* numba 5


----------



## annemarievdh (23/9/14)

Oky got it, I like no 4


----------



## kimbo (23/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I like this one, dont know what no it is


 
3


----------



## Mike (23/9/14)

Did you mean 5 or 6 @Gizmo?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> Nothing wrong with it just thought we could see if there was a option to improve. I personally think we should go for ecf styled logo *hint hint* numba 5


 
I think you mean 6


----------



## kimbo (23/9/14)

kimbo said:


> 3


 
OK It seems like number 4. sorry @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/9/14)

kimbo said:


> OK It seems like number 4. sorry @annemarievdh



Thank you, got the no when I refreshed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/9/14)

Im no help, I like 4, 6 and the original one


----------



## Danny (23/9/14)

Numbers 3 & 4 are really great. Number 3 got my vote though


----------



## Yiannaki (23/9/14)

I think 6 is a winner. Its simple and has a very clean look about it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

I am not mad about the design, but prefer the "vaping" and Vape SA" to "electronic cigarettes" and "Ecigs SA", so went for 9, being the only option in this regard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/9/14)

design wise numbers 3 and 4 wins hands down. but have to agree with @Andre the word cigarettes should be dropped from our vocab... this is after all a vapers forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (23/9/14)

I think 6 is the most visually appealing and on par with current logo and design trends. It is also more timeless and professional looking.
Personally I don't like flag being incorporated and 6 has a good overall dimension for multiple media application. Nicely done @Gizmo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (23/9/14)

I decided on 9. mainly for the name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/9/14)

Andre said:


> I am not mad about the design, but prefer the "vaping" and Vape SA" to "electronic cigarettes" and "Ecigs SA", so went for 9, being the only option in this regard.


i did the same

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (23/9/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i did the same


+1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (23/9/14)

Yea because most of us found this website by googling "Vape forum"? I think being so pedantic about the name will reduce the amount of people that come here looking for help to quit cancer sticks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

Mike said:


> Yea because most of us found this website by googling "Vape forum"? I think being so pedantic about the name will reduce the amount of people that come here looking for help to quit cancer sticks.


 
Well said.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (23/9/14)

Vape SA with the current map logo


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

You know whats funny is that weed smokers call it vaping when they use vaporizers. The word "Vape" has even more bad press in my opinion, and frankly its not the word the newbies search for and wont be for some time. If we changed our forum name to vape it wont need to change the design of the logo. Please vote based on design not something silly like the text please.

Also consider, would ecf be soo big today, worth over R250 million with if it was called vaping forum. I doubt it. Why haven't they changed their name. They most probably never will, from SEO point of view it makes no sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (23/9/14)

and at the end of the day, it is an electronic cigarette..... it replaces cigarettes

when i vaped for like a week or to i was still refering to it as smoking e-juice, or smoking on my electronic cig.

when a smoker ask me what is that (me holding a reo or a hana) i dont say its a vape or mod, i say its an electronic cigarette...

the term vape and vaping comes with more educated crowd.....

just my 2c

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike (23/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> You know whats funny is that weed smokers call it vaping when they use vaporizers. The word "Vape" has even more bad press in my opinion, and frankly its not the word the newbies search for and wont be for some time. If we changed our forum name to vape it wont need to change the design of the logo. Please vote based on design not something silly like the text please.
> 
> Also consider, would ecf be soo big today, worth over R250 million with if it was called vaping forum. I doubt it. Why haven't they changed their name. They most probably never will, from SEO point of view it makes no sense.


 
I had something almost identical typed out, although with far more frustration. If I go to anyone I know and ask them about vaping, they'll assume it's weed (Ok except my parents). Also mentioned how it's not such a big drama at ECF. Seriously it makes very little difference to us besides the pedanticism, but to newcomers etc it's vastly different

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

Mike said:


> I had something almost identical typed out, although with far more frustration. If I go to anyone I know and ask them about vaping, they'll assume it's weed (Ok except my parents). Also mentioned how it's not such a big drama at ECF. Seriously it makes very little difference to us besides the pedanticism, but to newcomers etc it's vastly different


 
Much wisdom wow! Thanks @Mike!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raslin (23/9/14)

Point taken on the vape vs ecig. Shall we retake tge poll vased on design


----------



## PeterHarris (23/9/14)

i vote for a lady showing some bewbs as a logo...... everybody loves bewbs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zef (23/9/14)

I'd say number 6 is by far the most aesthetically pleasing. Though I'd probably lose the smoke in the symbol, maybe even lose the entire symbol. Or whatever but I'd definitely do something about it.

That said it is very nice, clean and trendy...just like vaping

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Danny (23/9/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i vote for a lady showing some bewbs as a logo...... everybody loves bewbs


Lol some of us really dont, Im told even as a toddler they scared the helluns outta me. Im lucky though so shouldnt be selfish, as discussed at length in another thread today all vape gear has a homo, phallic and/or satanic edge to it. May as well get some bewbs in the logo well we are at it, just to straighten things out a bit


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/9/14)

Danny said:


> as discussed at length in another thread today all vape gear has a homo, phallic and/or satanic edge to it. May as well get some bewbs in the logo well we are at it, just to straighten things out a bit


 
Bwahahahaha this is hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (23/9/14)

Difficult choice but ill vote for number 3


----------



## PeterHarris (23/9/14)

Danny said:


> Lol some of us really dont, Im told even as a toddler they scared the helluns outta me. Im lucky though so shouldnt be selfish, as discussed at length in another thread today all vape gear has a homo, phallic and/or satanic edge to it. May as well get some bewbs in the logo well we are at it, just to straighten things out a bit


satanic homophobic boobs... that siht sounds scary !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (23/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> You know whats funny is that weed smokers call it vaping when they use vaporizers. The word "Vape" has even more bad press in my opinion, and frankly its not the word the newbies search for and wont be for some time. If we changed our forum name to vape it wont need to change the design of the logo. Please vote based on design not something silly like the text please.
> 
> Also consider, would ecf be soo big today, worth over R250 million with if it was called vaping forum. I doubt it. Why haven't they changed their name. They most probably never will, from SEO point of view it makes no sense.


Why then submit that design for voting? I do not like to be called "pedantic" or "silly", that is not only against the spirit of this forum, but also against the rules (getting personal). I do not mind getting outvoted for looking to the future, but do mind getting trampled on in the process.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (23/9/14)

Andre said:


> I do not like to be called "pedantic" or "silly", that is not only against the spirit of this forum, but also against the rules (getting personal). I do not mind getting outvoted for looking to the future, but do mind getting trampled on in the process.


 

@Andre I really don't think anyone is getting personal. A few people commented that they're voting based on vape vs ecig.



Mike said:


> I think being so pedantic about the name will reduce the amount of people that come here looking for help to quit cancer sticks.


 


Gizmo said:


> Please vote based on design not something silly like the text please.


 
No one is singling you out, insulting or "trampling" you. In fact I personally feel the opposite, you persistently bring up this topic which the admin has dealt with multiple times.


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

Mike said:


> @Andre I really don't think anyone is getting personal. A few people commented that they're voting based on vape vs ecig.


 
For sure, so based on the offending posts they must all be "pedantic" or "silly". If that is not personal, what is?

[QUOTE="No one is singling you out, insulting or "trampling" you. In fact I personally feel the opposite, you persistently bring up this topic which the admin has dealt with multiple times.[/QUOTE]

Is there a rule against being consistent or does it means one gets personal? Which admins are those - the ones that have agreed with my point of view?

I repeat, why submit that design with those words for the poll if it is silly or pedantic to vote for it?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/9/14)

I'm liking 6, will vote when I get home. Though I'm pretty fond of the current one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (23/9/14)

"You're pedantic." would be personal. "Being pedantic over an issue" is not personal.

"You're silly" is personal. "Don't do something based on something silly like an unimportant factor" is not personal.

There's no rule about that, but going out of your way and literally nagging about an issue that a "staff member" (sorry, I confsed that and admin) has repeatedly dealt with would commonly be understood as bad practice.

@Gizmo was asking for input on the designs, not the names. If any were selected to be used, they'd be revised and editted. I would have thought most people understood that


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/9/14)

Unfortunately I think for a long time to come what we do, is going to be very closely related to the word "cigarette" 

Personally I detest the word, even when I was a smoker. But this is the world we live in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

Mike said:


> "You're pedantic." would be personal. "Being pedantic over an issue" is not personal.
> 
> "You're silly" is personal. "Don't do something based on something silly like an unimportant factor" is not personal.
> 
> ...


 
I fail to see the difference. And now you call me nagging, which is personal again. All admins are staff members. If that is bad practice, as least 2 admins are guilty too. 

Why most people would not see the words as part of the design is beyond my comprehension.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (23/9/14)

This isn't going anywhere. Enjoy being up in arms over it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (23/9/14)

No1 is awesome


----------



## VapeSnow (23/9/14)

No9 also very nice. I like no1 and 9


----------



## Silver (23/9/14)

@Gizmo 

I like it that you brought up this poll because it highlights what we are all thinking.

My thoughts are as follows:

I vote for none of the above options and I vote to stick with the logo we have.

Here is why:


Our current logo is *bold, simple and effective.* The SA country icon and flag make it clearly South African. It stands out quite proudly at the top of our forum.
I like the "South Africa's Electronic Cigarette Enthusiasts Forum" below the logo. It is descriptive and clear. Makes me proud to be part of an enthusiasts forum and something to aspire to.
I like it that our logo has *no images of vape gear.* That pigeonholes it to one type of device. Our logo is classic, quite timeless and "gear-less"
Changing the logo is a dangerous thing - no-one has ever complained that our logo needs to be redone. 
Redoing the logo for the sake of having something different is never going to please everyone - and I think it can possibly turn out to be a negative thing. For now, I think there is no need to fix what's not broken
Call me nostalgic or sentimental, but I think there is something quite classic and good about continuing to use the logo that was used to start this forum.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Just B (23/9/14)

3 or 8


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/9/14)

@Silver, if there was a wisdom award or trophy, I'd be bitching that you haven't been given one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (23/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Silver, if there was a wisdom award or trophy, I'd be bitching that you haven't been given one.



Lol, thanks @n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (23/9/14)

i likes me number 6 but the current logo is awesomesauce also


----------



## Mike (23/9/14)

I think @Silver hits an excellent point. However I wonder what the general opinion would be in terms of updating the text a little to be in line with the currently leader #6? Things like removing the drop shadow, tweaking the text at the bottom and maybe picking a slightly less heavy font


----------



## GadgetFreak (23/9/14)

6


----------

